# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Wat kan het gevoel van 'knappende luchtbelletjes' in je rechterzij/rug zijn?

## Manon2410

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb sinds een week last van het gevoel of er steeds een soort luchtbelletjes knappen. 
Het is lastig uit te leggen, maar het gevoel zit rechts onderaan mijn ribben en trekt richting mijn rug. 
iemand een idee?

Groetjes,
Manon

----------

